# HQI vs T5



## Hugo Ferreira (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello
I'm planing a new planted tank with 120cm x 50cm x 60cm and i don't know if i should out a 6 x 54Watt T5 oendant or a 2 x 150W MH pendant. 
It will be a nature planted aquarium with some discus.

Wich one should i choose?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Either would be suitable. Personally I would go with the T5 as most allow you to control th elights as 2 sets of 3. That way you can do dusk/dawn style lighting with thte most intense lighting for 5-8 hours midday. HQI look awesome over planted tanks but with just HQi you don't have the flexibility.

Personally I would go with a HQI+ PC or T5 combo. having 2-2.5 wpg of the PC/T5 with the halides also running about 5 hours nidday is a great setup.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I would tend to agree with Dennis. The T5 setup will give you more control over your lighting situation.

Discus tanks are difficult. Sometimes you need to adjust light levels to manage plant growth and minimize algae.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll third the T5 setup. The initial cost is about the same, but the T5 bulbs will last a lot longer and run cooler. The light distribution is more even too.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

You really can't compare them, T5's are more like PC's, but they run cooler, take up less space, and have less light restrike (no U-shape bulb). MH is for more intense lighting.

If you have the money try going with a MH/PC or T5 combo (Dennis's recommendation). This combo is great for stem plants because it means normal growth rates (as opposed to high light - fast growth rates), thus no need of intense dosing or intense CO2 dosing; and you can grow whatever plant you want to. If not, then go with 4 or 5 54W T5's.

I recently bought a 17" 186W Odyssea MH/PC combo for $150 (much cheaper than Aqualight Pro and overall it's a great fixture, the only problem is you need to rewire the ballast and change the bulbs). I don't know if Jebo-Odyssea is available in Portugal, but you should look into it if you're interested. Here's my short review on the product: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21963


----------



## Hugo Ferreira (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for your answers. 
I was also more inclined for the T5 light bulbs i only had doubts if with 60cm of height it would be enough. What do you think? 
I also can opt to placing 2x 150W MH + 2x 39W T5 find that he would be better?I'm afraid that it will be a little more light for discus?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hugo Ferreira said:


> Thanks for your answers.
> I was also more inclined for the T5 light bulbs i only had doubts if with 60cm of height it would be enough. What do you think?
> I also can opt to placing 2x 150W MH + 2x 39W T5 find that he would be better?I'm afraid that it will be a little more light for discus?


That's fine. When using combo lighting, you should leave the 2x39 T5's on for 10 hours and then within those 10 hours the MH's should come on for only 5 hours.


----------



## Hugo Ferreira (Oct 13, 2005)

Change of plans:
the tank will be 90x45x60 ADA style. 
Would it be a MH 150W pendant alright for this setup? 
And what about light spread? Will i be some problems with it?
Should i still get some T5 2x 24W for completing the light?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hugo Ferreira said:
 

> Change of plans:
> the tank will be 90x45x60 ADA style.
> Would it be a MH 150W pendant alright for this setup?
> And what about light spread? Will i be some problems with it?
> Should i still get some T5 2x 24W for completing the light?


Get a 150W + 2x24W T5. What brand of fixture are you planning on getting? Arcadia has great looking fixtures.


----------



## Hugo Ferreira (Oct 13, 2005)

It sould be a Aqua Light Mini 600 (60cm) 150w + 2x24W.
I can get this brand at a amazing price.

I'm thinking in a 6500º K MH and the 2 T5 with 10.000Kº , what do you think?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hugo Ferreira said:


> It sould be a Aqua Light Mini 600 (60cm) 150w + 2x24W.
> I can get this brand at a amazing price.
> 
> I'm thinking in a 6500º K MH and the 2 T5 with 10.000Kº , what do you think?


Who makes the Aqua Light Mini? Do you have a link?

As for the bulbs, it depends on what you prefer seeing most; since the T5's will be on for 10 hours and the MH will only be on for 5 hours.


----------



## Hugo Ferreira (Oct 13, 2005)

these are made from Aqua Light a German company. 
The website is http://www.aqualight.de

I was thinking on 12 hours T5 and 7/8 hours MH... do you think it will be to much?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think 6 hours maximum for the MH, while 12 hours maximum on T5's. The reason is 198W of intense lighting is probably enough for most plants to finish photosynthesizing within 6 hours. And remember the point of MH/T5 combo is to produce somewhat controlled growth rather than fast, unruly growth.


----------

